# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أحكام حلق الرأس وتقليم الأظافر

## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 


*أحكام حلق الرأس وتقليم الأظافر* 


دعاء عند حلق الراس ((بسم الله وبالله وعلى ملة رسول الله ,صلي آله عليه وآله ,اللهم اعطني بكل شعرة نورا,يوم القيامة))
واذا فرغت من حلق راسك تقول ((اللهم زيني بالتقوي,وجنبني الردي))....


في كل يوم من ايام الشهر العربي خاصية
 
 

1- يورث قصر العمر

2- يورث قضاء الحاجة

3- يطيل الشعر وقيل يورث نقصان البدن

4- يورث الغم والهم

5- يورث السرور

6- يورث البلاء البغته وقيل فيه نقصان وخطر

7- يأتيه المال من الأشراف وقيل يتمرض

8- يتمرض وقيل يزيل المال

9- يورث داء في ظاهر البدن

10- يصير عزيزاً محترماً وقيل يزيد همه وغمه

11- يصير مغموماً

12- يصير وجيهاً بين الخلق عزيزاً

13- يورث الخصومة مع شخص

14- يصير فرحاناً

15- يصير فرحاناً وقيل يحصل مراده

16- يصير محزناً 

17- وسط

18- يورث المال

19- يورث القدرة وقيل يورث الغنى

20- يورث الأمن من الملامة وقيل يخلص من الغم

21- يصله مال من الأكابر

22- يورث الإفلاس

23- يصلح لكل شئ

24- كذلك وقيل يخلص الإفلاس

25- كذلك وقيل يخلص من الغم 

26- يخلص من البلاء وقيل من المغموم

27- يورث الندم وقيل يصلح

28- لا يصلح كثيراً وقيل يصلح

29- يتحرز من الخلق وقيل تقضى حاجته

30- يصير مأموناً



تحياااااااتي
شـوقـ الربــيــعـ

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 



الله يعطيك العافية 


وتسلم الايادي

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله العافيكِ

مشكوووره على المرور العطر



تحياااااتي
شوقـ الربيعـ

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيتو شوق وتسلم الايادي يارب*

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله العافيكِ

مشكوووره على المرور العطر



تحيااااتي
شوووقـ الربيعـ

----------

